# Are we supposed to get scanned/ultra sounded every now and then after Grave's?



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

The more I read about things, the more I wonder....

Does anyone know if, after RAI due to Grave's (when I was 15), we still should have regular scans on our thyroids to make sure strange things (cancer, nodules, etc) aren't popping up? Or isn't that likely?

Do we just assume it's all dead in there?

I'm 37 now, by the way.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> The more I read about things, the more I wonder....
> 
> Does anyone know if, after RAI due to Grave's (when I was 15), we still should have regular scans on our thyroids to make sure strange things (cancer, nodules, etc) aren't popping up? Or isn't that likely?
> 
> ...


One should never assume. LOL! Fact: thyroid tissue can and does grow back and if any was left alive, it will do just that.

I had to have RAI 3 times to completely destroy my thyroid. And this is quite common w/Graves'.

So, what could it hurt to get a RAIU to make sure all is dead and buried? You are right to wonder about it.

Especially if you are having trouble titrating meds and stabilizing.


----------

